# TSG61: Halloween Gadgets and Online Backups



## TechGuyTV (Dec 15, 2011)

_Halloween Gadgets and Online Backups_

*Download the Audio MP3 or Watch the Video
*

*Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *






Welcome to the sixty first episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released once a month. You can subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Links in order of appearance:*

$25 Full-Size Toe-Pincher Coffin
http://www.scarefx.com/project_coffin_2.html
http://www.instructables.com/id/Cheap-motion-activated-coffin/

Bates Hotel Singing Pumpkins
http://bateshaunt.com/

Dry erase marker opens all hotel room doors
http://hackaday.com/2012/10/02/dry-erase-marker-opens-all-hotel-room-doors/

Like? Facebook now has over a billion active users 
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/1071529-like-facebook-now-has-over.html

CrashPlan Online Backups
http://www.crashplan.com/

First Look: Firefox for Windows 8 beta
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2011215/first-look-firefox-for-windows-8-beta.html

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

I think "Virtual Memory" is called the page file nowadays.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Yes!!! That's exactly the term I was trying to think of! :up:


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

the video has been removed?


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Updated.


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

Cool I'm always waiting for the videos... Little hard to stay up till 2am aus time to do the live show... But I will one day lol


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

No problem, Luke. That's why we record them! 

Thanks for watching!


----------

